# Gigabyte G41M Combo - stuck at DMI Pool Data



## vyral_143 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,

System:
Intel C2D E6550
Gigabyte G41M Combo
Kingston 2*1GB DDR2 800MHz
Corsair VX450w

I am having problem booting from a IDE HDD on above system. However that IDE HDD boots fine from other machine. From above system i was able to install XP via Sata DVD Writer.

I have tried setting correct order of Boot Devices in BIOS. I have tried different cables. I have tried removing CMOS battery for 10 minutes and then later booting. But none helps.

Whats next ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

make sure the HDD don't has any bad sectors and the cpu/ram modules are not  OCed.

Remove ram modules and clear CMOS setting ( by removing and remounting the CMOS battery ) and remount only 1 ram module and see if you can get over with the DMI pool data error. It it works only then install the second ram module.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 14, 2012)

remove all components from system just keep CPU+Mobo+1 Ram module & try to boot.

See if you can enter BIOS


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 14, 2012)

With both the RAM modules I was able to install XP on same HDD. I tried clearing CMOS settings.

I am able to enter in BIOS.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ have a look at here and make sure everything is OK :
Computer stops at verifying dmi pool data....


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot..!!

I guess we could now narrow down to following.

It says following can be causes


Corrupt boot files on the computer. - OS have been reinstalled
Settings for hard disk drive are not correct. - I had manually set the proper order of boot drives. kept only 1 and in that HDD.

Floppy diskette or CD in computer causing issue. - No floppy drive and have tried removing DVD-RW
Boot devices not set properly. - as above
BIOS corrupt or misc. setting not set properly.- this sounds a culprit - a corrupt BIOS
Connections loose or disconnected. - different cables tried
Bad Hard disk drive or other bad hardware. - same HDD works perfect on other machine

So does this indicate that BIOS is corrupt and should be re-flashed ?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 15, 2012)

Try re-flashing with USB stick.


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 15, 2012)

^^Any safe, reliable and tried link


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ download the latest Bios file ( most probably F3) from Gigabyte's website - match the pcb version of the mobo ( see mobo instruction manual to locate it ) :

if you have a ver 1.0 mobo you should get bios file for ver 1.0 - if the mobo pcb version is 1.3 then you should get bios file for ver 1.3 mobo

extract the bios file and copy it into a pen drive ( make sure the pen drive is formatted with fat file system )

Connect the pen drive with the pc with G41M combo mobo - start the pc - enter into bios setup - press F8 to enter Q-Flash and follow the on-screen instructions to update ( re-flash) the bios.


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^ Thanks... will try tommo morning when seating idle at home.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ just make sure your pc is connected with a UPS while updating bios though this will take only 2 mins at max


----------

